# What does "B" mean on a Plane?



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I found a Stanle #29 transitional plane at a yard sale (3 bucks:icon_smile. It was pretty beat up. Anyhoo, after stripping it I noticed it has "B" stamped on the metal pieces. I have also noticed numbers and letters stamped on other planes.

What does the "B" mean, and is their a site that I can go to that explains what they mean.

One more question since you are reading this:

What does it mean by Type I planes etc....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Happy to see you getting into these details.

The stamped letters or numbers may have been marks to denote a given foundry or factory.

You may find this mentioned in Patrick Leach's site 
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

You may also see this mentioned in what are called the "Type Studies". This is where people have researched the details of the features found on a plane. A given set of features is deemed a "Type". As the features evolved the "Type Studies" can help to date the plane.

There are several sites for Stanley hand planes. Hard to find similar detail for other manufacturers. Some exists but not as comprehensive.

TimeTestedTools has a lot of reference links in his blog.
http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/?s=type+study

Scroll down to the "Dating References".

I like to use HyperKitten. Not the most accurate, but very easy to use.
http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Happy to see you getting into these details.
> 
> The stamped letters or numbers may have been marks to denote a given foundry or factory.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I like to collect things and this is a new hobby now:yes:. Wife complained when I found 9 planes this weekend at garage sales. I said they cost a total of 35 dollars. And just as she was going to say something the UPS truck drove up with a package from Macy's and Victoria Secrets. I asked her how much that cost!

She mumbled something like "well, OK.":laughing:


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Funny you should mention that. I have a dismantled #29 sitting behind me on a table, and it has an "S" stamped on all three metal pieces, but not the iron. Transsitionals are harder to find info on, as people don't seem to be as interested in them. Patrick Leach recommends burning them to keep warm.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

*Here's something*

I took a look on one of Patrick Leach's commentaries and he states that "S" appeared on planes made from 1893 to 1899, and "B" appeared on planes made from 1899 to 1902. The "S" refers to the Sessions foundry, a contractor, but he doesn't say what the "B" refers to (maybe Boston?)

Thanks for asking the question, as it gave me a better date for my plane. :thumbsup:


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

try here to http://www.hansbrunnertools.gil.com.au/stanley%20by%20numbers/a-z.htm


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Big fan of Blood and Gore here.

You should note that that type study applies primarily to the Bailey bench planes (# 1-8). Some of the information doesn't neccesarily apply to other planes. I can't find the thread now, but a few weeks ago myself and another member were comparing our #78's. Mine has "B" casting marks on it so I was dating it to 1899-1902 using that type study. The other member pointed out (I think from Leach) that the decorative casting on the handle was introduced later than 1902. So at least on the 78, a "B" mark can appear later than that type study states.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Why were on plane markings whys VBM mean? I've only seen it once. It was a Sargent. I took it to mean very best made but I think that's probably wrong. Do different companies out VBM on planes or just Sargent? Does a VBM marking mean one is more collectible then others??


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> Why were on plane markings whys VBM mean? I've only seen it once. It was a Sargent. I took it to mean very best made but I think that's probably wrong. Do different companies out VBM on planes or just Sargent? Does a VBM marking mean one is more collectible then others??


I have two planes marked VBM...would be interesting to know.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

V.B.M. on Sargent planes stands for "Very Best Made" here is a link to a Sargent Plane page. It is really incomplete in it's information, but it is what it is. Here is another link to a post by knotscott on lumberjocks talking about various brands of planes.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Take a look at this link. More history of Sargent.

I thought I had read that VBM became a logo of Sargent at some point. This link says it started after the death of J.B. Sargent in 1907. The brother George became president and started the "VBM" logo.

I have only one Sargent, a 408 which does not state VBM. I do not know when this was made. It is not easy to find the Type Study details for Sargent and other manufacturers.

http://www.thckk.org/history/sargent.pdf


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

KTP said:


> Big fan of Blood and Gore here.
> 
> You should note that that type study applies primarily to the Bailey bench planes (# 1-8). Some of the information doesn't neccesarily apply to other planes. I can't find the thread now, but a few weeks ago myself and another member were comparing our #78's. Mine has "B" casting marks on it so I was dating it to 1899-1902 using that type study. The other member pointed out (I think from Leach) that the decorative casting on the handle was introduced later than 1902. So at least on the 78, a "B" mark can appear later than that type study states.


You should also note that Stanley used up its parts inventory before ordering new parts, so a 1904 plane may have a B casting mark because those parts were still in inventory at the assembly plant. Nothing is certain in life.


----------

